# Architect needed for small extension?



## bren1916 (24 Feb 2011)

Hi,

We are looking at adding on circa 25sqm to the back of a 3 bed end of terrace and have a good idea of what we are looking for, ie. Downstairs w/c, small utility area, extend kitchen area and create more living space.
Having read a lot of posts regarding similar projects, I feel we have a good understanding of what we need/want and can afford (thanks ONQ).
My question really is;
1. Is an architect necessary for such a small job and would 10% be a correct figure?
2. If so, can anyone reccommend an architect in the North Dublin/Meath/Louth area? 

Thanks,

Brendan.


----------



## onq (24 Feb 2011)

(bows)

Yes - always - you'd be surprised what a fresh eye can bring.
Plus you should be able to negotiate great deals on fees at the moment.
Most people put the utility in a position that undermines the amenity of the house.
As regards location, choose and archtiect whose work you like - distance really is not a problem.
While I say this often myself, I was surprised by one Cork based colleague who told me she's in Dublin regularly!

ONQ.

    [broken link removed]

    All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied              upon    as a defence or support - in and of itself - should    legal       action     be    taken.
    Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise      in            Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on   the        matters    at     hand


----------



## huskerdu (25 Feb 2011)

We got an architect to design a small extension very like the one you describe. Like you, we had a good idea of what we wanted but the architect had much better ideas than we had and good advice about light and other issues that we hadn't thought of.  We ended up with a much better space than our original plan. 

Sadly, they have gone out of business, so I cant give you a recommendation for them. 

I know it is stating the obvious, but you really need an architect that you can work with and who listens to you, so make sure to get a recommendation from a previous client.


----------



## mcb (14 Mar 2011)

Hi

I dot know whether you got sorted with an architect but I could highly recommend one that did work on my own house.


----------



## Shawady (14 Mar 2011)

Brendan,
Don't know if you have had one sorted yet but I would recommend the guy that did our extension last year. 
I would agree with what Huskerdu said. We had some good ideas but he came up with better ones and as we do not plan on moving for a very long time it was worth a few thousand euro to have it designed right.
If you are interested in his details PM me and i'll forward them to you. He works for a flat fee rather than a %.


----------



## Mommah (14 Mar 2011)

I can recommend the one working on our house.
He recently completed work in Skerries, so I know he has recent work/referrees out that direction.

Pm me for details.


----------



## onq (15 Mar 2011)

One word of warning I will offer about architects and designers in general.

Learn how they work at your initial meeting and read the FAQ at the  start of this forum on what to ask your architect at your first meeting.
Some can be very strong and border on overbearing, but its this very  control and allwos them to deliver quality design and push the builder  to deliver.
They will also tend to want to compromise less if you decide you need some  carbuncle stuck on the side of their potentially award-winning scheme  later in the day.
However some people WANT to have the design delivered, having written and agreed a  compreheisive brief and being shown what can be acheived by their  designer and this suits them.

Other people prefer to be more involved in the process, both during the  design phase and on site.
This can give rise ot difficulties both in  terms of using up the architects projected time/fees to complete the  work and with changes of mind mid-build.
Some clients can't commit to a brief until the last minute, some are not  good at visualizing, some cannot read drawings, some cannot think very  well in three dimensions.
Most of these factors can be addressed by your architect at the brief formulation stage  and they can be worked to a degree around using models, visiting houses you like as  examples, providing three D sketches of interiors.

The main thing is to get most of the decisionn made before finalising a  set of drawings and specification and try to stick to them - changing  things on site during the programme of works costs a lot more than  redrawing a line on plan at design stage.
This trend may be on the rise as budgets become tighter, but whatever  the reason, you employ a professional to deliver competent work and you  expect to be kept informed at all stages but at some poitn you have to  put your trust into them.
But some people cannot get the feedback they need from anythign other than the build as they see it progressing on site - and that's fine as long as they are prepared to pay for it - changes on site cost money.

Its important that these squirks of behaviour are understood from the  outset for both clients and designers.
This allows them to get the most out of the design  process, and the build and proceed to site on a professional basis having agreed the plans, specification and agreed a reasonable price.

For the record;

The building professionals posting to AAM are not allowed to advertise  their services  here - if you see any, report them.
They cannot tout for business or recommend themselves or their  businesses directly or through proxies.
They are not trying to be rude or stand offish and they aren't just ignoring your  requests.
The user policy  of the site prevents marketing or direct approaches to posters.

A website address is all that is allowed for professionals.

Thus when a poster asks for a recommendation, other posters must recommend.
Otherwise the professionals on AAM can only respond to  PMs sent directly from the inquirer.
This policy encourages independent, professional replies online which supports the aim of the AAM website to be a free online resource for the public good.
Posters are thus free to ask questions and answers are given without the OP being  pestered by people offering their services instead of answering the  question online.

FWIW

ONQ.

   [broken link removed]

   All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied   upon              as a defence or support - in and of itself - should   legal      action    be      taken.
   Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise  in               Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on  the       matters    at      hand.


----------



## Pope John 11 (15 Mar 2011)

onq said:


> For the record;
> 
> The building professionals posting to AAM are not allowed to advertise  their services  or tout for business or give themselves or their  businesses recommendations directly or through proxies.
> 
> ...



In a roundabout way ONQ, you have just drew the OP's attention to your website, I love it, well done & hats off to you.


----------



## choccy (8 Apr 2011)

hi, 
we're currently putting extension onto back of an old 30's house in donabate- it has small long narrow kitchen so we're opening up back putting in downstairs loo, utility and big kitchen dining area. my architect has done a lovely design with big open space( on very tight budget !) and work just about to start on site- you've be very welcome to come over see our plans , we've a model done up and i can arrange for you to meet the architect if you PM me. hes based in donabate and is MIARI registered


----------



## cuy (20 Oct 2014)

choccy said:


> hi,
> we're currently putting extension onto back of an old 30's house in donabate- it has small long narrow kitchen so we're opening up back putting in downstairs loo, utility and big kitchen dining area. my architect has done a lovely design with big open space( on very tight budget !) and work just about to start on site- you've be very welcome to come over see our plans , we've a model done up and i can arrange for you to meet the architect if you PM me. hes based in donabate and is MIARI registered



How did your extension turn out? Were you happy with the result? 

I am looking for an architect for a house renovation/rebuild in Donabate.
Would you recommend your architect?


----------



## bren1916 (22 Oct 2014)

Thought I'd better respond to my original Query and update  - the results which may be of benefit to others;

Thank you Shawady & Mommah - I got sorted in the end with a local architect who came recommended.

Initially, I outlined what I was looking for and he offered 3 design plans  - of which we agreed on one (with a couple of alterations).
We agreed a set fee figure for his services which included detailed drawings, building specifications, tender documents & site visits. 
All in all - I felt it was a worthwhile exercise to involve an architect.

We went for a single storey rear & side extension of circa 40sqm as we had side & rear access to the house (which helps a lot). 
We did require planning permission for the side extension, which was very straightforward as we applied in Nov planning to build in April.

We went to tender with 4 builders (there was up to 40% difference in final quotations) and we settled on a local builder, with a good reputation.

Build completed in July 2012 & we are extremely happy with the end result.

Hope this helps..

Brendan


----------



## flowerman (28 Oct 2014)

bren1916 said:


> Thought I'd better respond to my original Query and update - the results which may be of benefit to others;
> 
> Thank you Shawady & Mommah - I got sorted in the end with a local architect who came recommended.
> 
> ...


 
Only 4??

We put our recent new build in Dublin out to tender and had 10 builders come back to us.Both ourselves and our architect sat down with and interviewed the various building contractors and reviewed their costings with the QS too.

One building contractor was from as far away as Armagh


----------



## monagt (28 Oct 2014)

> We went to tender with 4 builders





> out to tender and had 10 builders come back to



How, did you use a site like T**** where builders answer with quotes or newspaper ads or what?


----------



## Leo (29 Oct 2014)

Some posts removed -[FONT=&quot]Please keep all posts seeking recommendations in the Recommend tradesmen and suppliers forum.[/FONT]


----------

